# Pennsylvania 2019 Gathering September 27th - 29th



## HalfSmoked

Plenty of time for planning yet but just wanted everyone to know the date so they can plan accordingly. I know some have to put in time off way in advance. Looking for the former attendees to return and looking forward to some newbies. Will have more information as time goes on.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Wont make it, we may be in Barcelona.


----------



## GATOR240

We will be there Warren, barring any unforeseen circumstances.


----------



## HalfSmoked

nepas said:


> Wont make it, we may be in Barcelona.



That's OK Rick just send some of that sausage stash you have.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Derek717 Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just some information for those who may be thinking about this. It is held near Port Matilda on route 322 west of State College Pa.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim

how far west is it from state college, would like to try and make it, if its not to far of a drive, and the wife is willing to go,


----------



## smokin peachey

smokerjim said:


> how far west is it from state college, would like to try and make it, if its not to far of a drive, and the wife is willing to go,



It is about 15 from State College


----------



## smokerjim

ok thanks


----------



## HalfSmoked

Where you located smokerjim in relation to State College?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Teppegtm Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim

HalfSmoked said:


> Where you located smokerjim in relation to State College?
> 
> Warren


I guessing about 110-120 miles northeast of state college, I live in Susquehanna county


----------



## HalfSmoked

What towns you near. may be close I live on Eastern Shore Md.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim

HalfSmoked said:


> What towns you near. may be close I live on Eastern Shore Md.
> 
> Warren


I'm 20 miles north of Scranton pa,


----------



## HalfSmoked

nope not to close. I do travel a lot in Lancaster County though.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just keep thinking about it it will be here sooner than you think. It's already the 15th of January spring is just a few days away.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim

definitely am going to try and make it and meet some of the people, got to say it seems like I know some of them already and never met them. sounds like a good time,


----------



## HalfSmoked

It is great fun and PC Farmers family is just awesome.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> It is great fun and PC Farmers family is just awesome.
> 
> Warren


You got that right Warren!


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> It is great fun and PC Farmers family is just awesome.
> Warren





GATOR240 said:


> You got that right Warren!



Glad you guys liked them.   Lol


----------



## HalfSmoked

pc farmer said:


> Glad you guys liked them.   Lol



No we're glad they liked us or I think they did.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Smokerjim I think the member who comes from NC father use to live in Scranton. He passed last year though.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> No we're glad they liked us or I think they did.
> 
> Warren



How about we are glad they put up with us and eat our food!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Food was there food ?? Birthday cake?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Time is moving on there is only 8 months left. Maybe the cold weather will be gone by then.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Man 60 at Farmers house today get ready we'll be there soon.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

Ok, so total newbie here, but maybe I won't be too embarrassing by September!  This isn't so far from the DC area... are there places to camp nearby?  I'm never happier than when I'm in a tent!  :)


----------



## HalfSmoked

SunnyDC Yup there will be a place for your tent. Glad to see you have showed interest in coming it is a great fun time.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

SunnyDC Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

This is held at PC Farmers place there is plenty of room. This is the 3rd year and we hope it will grow. We have a lot of fun and a great place for some one to learn and ask questions. Look back at the 2 previous ones and see the photos. They are in the listing under events.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

Wow, I just spent entirely too much time reading the 2018 thread and looking at the pictures of all that beautiful meat... but honestly, you had me at _smoked tomatoes_ (!?!?!)

I have alerted my other half and asked him to put these dates on our calendar. We're about 3 1/2 hours from State College, and that looks pretty close, right?  Unless supernaturally prevented, we are planning to road trip over and join you folks!  I'm looking forward to seeing how the pro's roll!  :)


----------



## pc farmer

SunnyDC said:


> Wow, I just spent entirely too much time reading the 2018 thread and looking at the pictures of all that beautiful meat... but honestly, you had me at _smoked tomatoes_ (!?!?!)
> 
> I have alerted my other half and asked him to put these dates on our calendar. We're about 3 1/2 hours from State College, and that looks pretty close, right?  Unless supernaturally prevented, we are planning to road trip over and join you folks!  I'm looking forward to seeing how the pro's roll!  :)




That's great.  I am about 20 mins from State College.  Port Matilda area


----------



## GATOR240

Excellent. You'll like it, a good time and good food was had by all.


----------



## HalfSmoked

SunnyDC I'm Warren that talked with you about kayaking a little while back and I live on the Eastern Shore of Md. about 4 1/2 hr. ride for me but I won't miss it. Look at the 2017 posting too more great pictures.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

SunnyDC said:


> Wow, I just spent entirely too much time reading the 2018 thread and looking at the pictures of all that beautiful meat... but honestly, you had me at _smoked tomatoes_ (!?!?!)
> 
> I have alerted my other half and asked him to put these dates on our calendar. We're about 3 1/2 hours from State College, and that looks pretty close, right?  Unless supernaturally prevented, we are planning to road trip over and join you folks!  I'm looking forward to seeing how the pro's roll!  :)




"I'm looking forward to seeing how the pro's roll! :)" -  You're definitely not talking about me!


----------



## SunnyDC

Hi Warren, I spied you in the pics, yep!!  I particularly enjoyed the one from 2017 where you appear to be holding a bottle of something that I think is the most important accompaniment for any bbq (hint: not beer!)

I will be happy to meet you (and everyone here).  Since I have just plowed through and read about half of all the articles and posts on this site in the past couple of weeks (slow days at the office are for _home_work, you know) I am already starting to feel like I know you guys!


----------



## HalfSmoked

That's great you had me rereading the 2018 thread to see what you meant by smoked tomatoes and I found it. Denny made tomato pie. It was awesome we also make them at home.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

GATOR240 said:


> "I'm looking forward to seeing how the pro's roll! :)" -  You're definitely not talking about me!



Haha, compared to me, you are! :)


----------



## IH 1026

I plan on making it for at least one of the days.  Hopefully someone makes a list of the stuff that will be needed.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just keep following this thread and it will all be posted as time gets closer.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Being me I always look well ahead and this is no different. First we are getting down to the 7 months and waiting time line. If you are like me early planning is my game so not sure who's coming and what their plans are so--
Harbor Inn Motel in Philipsburg Pa
Best Travel Inn Motel in Philipsburg Pa
Booking phone # for both motels is   888-263-4418
Looking at the internet rooms were $58.00 plus tax.

Maybe we could get some kind of group rate if we knew how many rooms we would need.

Philipsburg is about 8 to 10 miles west of PC Farmers place.

There is also Nittany Budget Motel in State College.
Which is about 20 miles from PC Farmers place. 

Room for campers and tents at PC Farmers place.

Be here sooner then you think. I will again try to keep up with posting information as we receive it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Denny where did you stay last year?

Warren


----------



## dernektambura

Great. .. chance for me to hop on my motorcycle amd combine two of my hobbies..  motorcycle rides and meat smoking education... I'll be there to help it make international...it's only 5hr ride from my place... lol...


----------



## HalfSmoked

Come on down love to have you. Hope you would have room to bring some of that Crown Royal. Ha

I'm about 4 1/2 hrs. away myself.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Denny where did you stay last year?
> 
> Warren


I don't remember...must have inhaled too much smoke! I'll ask the wife and get back to you.


----------



## dernektambura

HalfSmoked said:


> Come on down love to have you. Hope you would have room to bring some of that Crown Royal. Ha
> 
> I'm about 4 1/2 hrs. away myself.
> 
> Warren


Crown Royal it is....


----------



## HalfSmoked

Was just trying to post some places and choices for those who need a place.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

Was just trying to post some places and choices for those who need a place.

Warren[/QUOTE]
  We stayed at the Fairfield about 15 minutes away from Adam's mom and dad.


----------



## HalfSmoked

GATOR240 said:


> We stayed at the Fairfield about 15 minutes away from Adam's mom and dad.




Just checked them for Sept 27 - 29 and they are sold out. Scared me thought I had looked at football schedule wrong but we're good no home game that weekend. Whew.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

dernektambura said:


> Crown Royal it is....




Even Canadian Club works for me its my regular drink.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Flatbroke Thanks for the likes.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Flatbroke 
I'm kind of the goodwill Ambassador for this gathering trying to keep up the interest in it and keeping everyone up to date. Farmer works and doesn't have the time so they have to put up with me.   I will later keep a posting going of the food list.

Again Thanks for all the likes.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke

HalfSmoked said:


> Flatbroke
> I'm kind of the goodwill Ambassador for this gathering trying to keep up the interest in it and keeping everyone up to date. Farmer works and doesn't have the time so they have to put up with me.   I will later keep a posting going of the food list.
> 
> Again Thanks for all the likes.
> 
> Warren


You my friend are doing a great job too.  We ambassadors need to stick together


----------



## HalfSmoked

awe shucks Thanks Flatbroke.
Peachey Thanks for the like.


Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Just checked them for Sept 27 - 29 and they are sold out. Scared me thought I had looked at football schedule wrong but we're good no home game that weekend. Whew.
> 
> Warren





HalfSmoked said:


> Just checked them for Sept 27 - 29 and they are sold out. Scared me thought I had looked at football schedule wrong but we're good no home game that weekend. Whew.
> 
> Warren


Check your PM Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Farmer Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Flatbroke
> I'm kind of the goodwill Ambassador for this gathering trying to keep up the interest in it and keeping everyone up to date. Farmer works and doesn't have the time so they have to put up with me.   I will later keep a posting going of the food list.
> 
> Again Thanks for all the likes.
> 
> Warren


You do a fine job Warren!


----------



## HalfSmoked

GATOR240 said:


> You do a fine job Warren!



Yup have to earn my share of the shine. Ha

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Flatbroke.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Let's remember this isn't a drinking party.  It's family friendly.  Yes, I will be that guy to say it.  I dont mind the drinking but unruly drunks will be tossed my me personally and will not come back.  

Back to our regular scheduled program.


----------



## HalfSmoked

dernektambura Thanks for the like.


Warren


----------



## flatbroke

pc farmer said:


> Let's remember this isn't a drinking party.  It's family friendly.  Yes, I will be that guy to say it.  I dont mind the drinking but unruly drunks will be tossed my me personally and will not come back.
> 
> Back to our regular scheduled program.


sounds reasonable, me and peachey may be out of luck


----------



## pc farmer

flatbroke said:


> sounds reasonable, me and peachey may be out of luck



Just behave and don't cause trouble.  You two will be ok I am sure.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup as Farmer said this is a family event and he does have rules I will post them for all to see and understand.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

PC FARMER and family are the owners of the property and they expect guest to treat it with respect.
The following is somethings that is requested by them.

#1 There shall be no damage to the property or buildings there on.

#2 There shall be no discharge of any firearms or fireworks of any type.

#3 Dogs will be allowed with the following regulations - They shall be quiet and either crated or on a lease at all times.
     The dogs owner is responsible for cleaning up after their dog.

#4 Everyone is to bring all types of beverages or bottle water for their family as well as adult beverages. If you wish to          share with others that is your choice.

#5 We are expected to leave the property as clean of order or cleaner then we found it upon our arrival. We expect all to      help as we don't want to leave the host family with a mess.

#6 All are expected to conduct their selves in a respective manner, anyone getting out of control from adult beverages
     or otherwise we be ask to pack and leave immediately.

#7 Remember this is a family event and there will be ladies as well as children present at this event.

Again our thanks and with all respect goes out to PC Farmer and his family for hosting this event and the use of their property. Hopefully allowing us to return again next year.

PC Farmer and family host
Posted by Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Reason for the post is there has been a lot of (at least I hope it is) joking about the alcohol being brought and we want everyone to know social drinking will be accepted but unacceptable behavior will not. 

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Farmer and Gator Thanks for the likes.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Flatbroke Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Peachey Thanks for the likes.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

7 months today and we should have the smoke rolling. I can't wait to see everyone again and all the fun and good eats.
If you are reading the previous gatherings there is no farm house available PC Farmer's dad has rented it out so look on this page and you will see some motels listed. Also there is room for tents and campers (dry camping only).
Anyone that has decided what they plan on cooking let me know on this post or pm me or PC farmer I will be posting a page with the food listing and who is coming so if you plan on coming lets us know that too.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Flatbroke for the like.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Doug Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok gang its Saturday morn 9/28/2019 what's for breakfast??

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Flatbroke

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

Something similar to last years fine breakfast would be ok with me!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Easy there Gator don't want to give Peachey a swelled head.  
Maybe he could make some pan bread to go with it.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Easy there Gator don't want to give Peachey a swelled head.
> Maybe he could make some pan bread to go with it.
> 
> Warren


Now were talkin'


----------



## SunnyDC

Since I'll be a newbie here, but I'd love to contribute... let me know what I can bring?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sunny as time gets closer I will try and post what everyone plans on doing so maybe you will see where something you do will fit in. Like snacks or main meal. You could plan on trying to do something that you would like to do and ask us for the help to learn how. We need sides and desserts too.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Flatbroke Thanks for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well tomorrow will be 6 months and the fun begins. Are you practicing on what you will be cooking or doing for our enjoyment? Sunny is faking us out on being a rookie you see the post she just did.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

HalfSmoked said:


> Well tomorrow will be 6 months and the fun begins. Are you practicing on what you will be cooking or doing for our enjoyment? Sunny is faking us out on being a rookie you see the post she just did.
> 
> Warren



Ha!  I'm not a rookie cook; just a newbie to smoking... and honestly, what I've been doing all these years with pork butts was really smoking; I just knew it as "indirect grilling."  I do a pork butt probably 10+ times a year, and I try to save it, but it generally gets shared, since you can't get the really slow-cooked pulled pork around these parts (at least, not the way I like them!)  

I'll be happy to bring a pork butt to the gathering, though!  I was also saying, last night in fact, that we should bring a bunch of lamb "lollipop racks" as I call them (like @WaterinHoleBrew posted about this past weekend) and some of you guys who have a lot more broad experience with things *other* than shoulders can show me how it's done!


----------



## HalfSmoked

HalfSmoked said:


> Well tomorrow will be 6 months and the fun begins. Are you practicing on what you will be cooking or doing for our enjoyment? Sunny is faking us out on being a rookie you see the post she just did.
> 
> Warren


 Sunny and Peachey thanks for the like it is appreciated.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Gator240 Thanks for the like Denny it is appreciated.

Heading to NC gathering next month will see Joe there.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Gator240 Thanks for the like Denny it is appreciated.
> 
> Heading to NC gathering next month will see Joe there.
> 
> Warren


Sounds like a good time. Have fun and stay safe and be sure to get some of that tasty sausage from Joe!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow it's coming only 5 more months.
A list of possible attendees. If I missed you or you haven't let us know that you are coming please do so.
pc farmer. boykjo, hardcookin. smokin peachey, GATOR240, HalfSmoked, Lance, IH and Sunny DC.

This time 5 months from now we will be packing for the trip.
Food line up coming later.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

I do have a bear roast again for this year. If Joe can show me how to cook it.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

We'll be there!  Sorry I've been away a bit -- crazy busy around here lately -- but we're still really looking forward to it!


----------



## HalfSmoked

We would be disappointed if you don't.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Peachey.

Any plans or ideas of what you are going to cook this year?

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like Peachey.
> 
> Any plans or ideas of what you are going to cook this year?
> 
> Warren


I cooked everything last year so I thought I would give others a chance this year.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Oh was that you?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Adam says we need to do something doing the day while waiting on the smoker. I thought just bs'ing and heckling the pit master was fun. But Adam may have his own smoker this year and he wants to dodge that part  no chance if you are the pit master.    No offence Sunny DC but the ladies all went shopping it was kind of quiet. 

Any suggestions will be accepted.

Warren


----------



## GentlemanJerk

Wow, this will literally be almost in my backyard!  I will hopefully be able to make it out, probably with some smoked cheeses and meat sticks, possibly some venison ones if I have any left over by then!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Would be glad to have you. Its a great time and a lot of fun. If you plan to come will be glad to add you to the list GentlemanJerk.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

HalfSmoked said:


> No offence Sunny DC but the ladies all went shopping it was kind of quiet.
> 
> Any suggestions will be accepted.
> 
> Warren



I'm not sure what the specific laws are like in PA (I imagine it would depend on how much space we'll have), but if anyone else is up for it, how about an Airsoft challenge?  That's a lot more my speed than "shopping with the ladies."  ;)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Old man here what's airsoft?

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

HalfSmoked said:


> Old man here what's airsoft?
> 
> Warren



They're like bb guns -- only they shoot plastic pellets, and they're a lot more accurate and realistic to fire than your good old Daisy rifles!  They're legal (federally and in every state), and most jurisdictions classify them as "toys," though some places are more stringent on their appearance/markings (they look VERY much like real guns).  In MD, they have to have blaze orange tips, and in CA, the entire trigger guard has to be orange with a couple of orange stripes for good measure.

At any rate, they're no more dangerous than paintball guns, less so than old steel bb/pellet guns, and a heck of a lot more fun because they're so accurate you can actually play scoring games on targets.  :)


----------



## HalfSmoked

GentlemanJerk Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## GentlemanJerk

SunnyDC said:


> I'm not sure what the specific laws are like in PA (I imagine it would depend on how much space we'll have), but if anyone else is up for it, how about an Airsoft challenge?  That's a lot more my speed than "shopping with the ladies."  ;)



Airsoft are legal in PA. I have one lurking somewhere in my basement. . .


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok guys for those of you who know Joe from NC I will be seeing him next weekend at the NC gathering any messages for him?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Adam and were texting and we thought about grinding the bear roast and having burgers as we did last year on Friday night. 

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Hey Hey it's 4 months away.

Hope you are still making plans to attend. If all goes as they are planning we will have at least 3 from NC this year Joe who we all know Lance and Aaron (phatbac).

Great time at the NC gathering.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looks like possible 3 from NC me from Md Sunny from DC just 4 from Pa???? where are the Pa members???

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

I'm still here Warren.
We've had our rooms reserved for a few months now.


----------



## HalfSmoked

GATOR240 said:


> I'm still here Warren.
> We've had our rooms reserved for a few months now.



??? Rooms reserved ???

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

At the motel.


----------



## HalfSmoked

How many rooms Gator??

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

I don't know why I put rooms as we only made reservations for one room. Sorry for the confusion Warren!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Dang I thought you was booking one for me or you was going to bring the dog.  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well can you believe how fast the time is going now only 3 months until we gather at pc farmers place. Hope everyone is starting to think about what they plan to bring and cook. BUT PLEASE REMEMBER NO PEANUT BUTTER OR ANYTHING WITH PEANUTS ALLOWED IN ANYTHING OR EVEN BROUGHT. pc farmers son is highly allergic to it. Also eggs but not as bad he can be around. eggs just can't eat any.
Warren will be 76 tomorrow can you believe that.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup I'm back reminding you that we are closing in on the date. 2 months from this Friday we will be relaxing at pc farmers. See my ABT'S I posted last week I'm practicing for the gathering.   I know its still 2 months away but would like to start getting some kind of head count of who's coming. Even if your plans are just for the one day let us know. Also your plans as to what you might be bringing to smoke, sides or snack food.

My plans are for the crab soup, ABT'S, moink balls and bear burgers. Some kind of sides not sure just what yet. Oh and I have a couple pork butts too.

LET'S US HEAR FROM YOU.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

I plan on arriving Thursday and leaving Sunday (if Adam's folks can put up with me for that long staying in our new to us smaller camper). I must say Adams folks are some of the nicest people there is his dad looks forward to this as much as we do.  LOOK on page 2 of this posting I have listed a couple motels and Denny listed where he stayed on page 3.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

We're planning on arriving mid to late afternoon on Friday if that works.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Works for me glad to hear you are returning. Hoping to have some new people this year as well as those from previous years. Will be posting a we need list later. We have some items left from last year will have to get Adam to do a inventory.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Getting old  forgot to say I'm also bringing chicken wings this year.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow just heard from a new attendee to the event and this is their food list.
Boudin, Frenched lamb chops, Korean mixed grill (sounds interesting) and home made kimchi. 
Man I'm getting hungry and I'm going have to wait 2 months yet dang my luck.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

Wow, sounds excellent!!


----------



## phatbac

Looking forward to coming too! We're all excited to go! I just booked a hotel for me and the MRS.! We'll see y'all in Sept!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Great news Aaron looking forward to seeing you and your lovely bride again.
She still have her funny shoe?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Still waiting to hear from some the other former attendees.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

I will be there.


----------



## HalfSmoked

From now on I will be posting a list of who is coming and the food list on this page.

pc farmer (Adam)                       

HalfSmoked (Warren)                   

Smokin Peachey (Daniel) canceled

GATOR240 (Denny)

Sunny DC

phatbac (Arron) canceled

Hardcookin  (Doug)

IH (Dillon)

Chef Jimmy J


Some of the food list

moink balls, ABT'S, chicken wings, bear burgers, crab soup, 1 pork butts

boudin, frenched lamb chops. Korean mixed grill, home made kimchi

flank steak

Plans being made for breakfast Saturday morn
eggs, home fries, bacon , ham slice and biscuits

Sides

Gary's bake beans, potato salad


----------



## smokin peachey

pc farmer said:


> I will be there.



Glad to hear you will be able to make it this year


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> Glad to hear you will be able to make it this year



What about you?


----------



## smokin peachey

pc farmer said:


> What about you?



Trying to save up some gas money


----------



## pc farmer

Feed them horses more hay Peach


----------



## HalfSmoked

Peachey Stand at the end of your lane and maybe someone will pick you up.  

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

HalfSmoked said:


> Some of the food list...
> 
> boudin, frenched lamb chops. Korean mixed stir fry, home made kimchi



Slight correction: No stir-fry; Korean mixed grill.  As in, pork belly, short ribs, etc. -- whatever I wind up being in the mood for that looks good!

Looking forward to this!

Sunny


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sorry Sunny I stand corrected please no more than 20 lashes.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

SunnyDC said:


> Slight correction: No stir-fry; Korean mixed grill.  As in, pork belly, short ribs, etc. -- whatever I wind up being in the mood for that looks good!
> 
> Looking forward to this!
> 
> Sunny



Still sounds interesting.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

HalfSmoked said:


> Sorry Sunny I stand corrected please no more than 20 lashes.
> 
> Warren



LOL I just didn't want anyone to be hoping for a stir fry when I'll be smoking/grilling everything! 

And no lashes. Korean rice noodles would be far too splatty for that!!

Sunny


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yea but they taste good.   

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

If you are doing something or a new way of doing something bring us your recipe.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

pc farmer said:


> I will be there.


Glad to hear that, I was getting worried!


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Peachey Stand at the end of your lane and maybe someone will pick you up.
> 
> Warren


If you need a ride Peachey, I could probably find you.


----------



## smokin peachey

GATOR240 said:


> If you need a ride Peachey, I could probably find you.



Thanks Gator


----------



## HalfSmoked

Get you one of those Amish big wheel scooters.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey if you were there on Friday night last year remember the great French Fries we had. The one whom pc farmer must obey says we will have them again this year.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

Oh yea!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup with the vinegar which he don't like on the fries. But we will let him cook them.    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

pc farmer said:


> I will be there.



That's nice mom and dad are going to let you come.  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Something we need if you can help. Some tents I have a 10x10 so does Adam we could use a couple more if you have one. Also some tables and bring your own chairs. Bring all drinks for your family both non and alcoholic if you wish to share what you bring that's fine.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

HalfSmoked said:


> Something we need if you can help. Some tents I have a 10x10 so does Adam we could use a couple more if you have one. Also some tables and bring your own chairs. Bring all drinks for your family both non and alcoholic if you wish to share what you bring that's fine.
> 
> Warren



Hey there,

Our main tent is pretty huge, but we do have a smaller tent that's really only big enough for one or two people (and is NOT comfortable with an extra tall queen sized air mattress, as we found out the hard way!)  I'd be happy to bring it along if that would help.  We also have a screen tent that I usually put up for our kitchen stuff, if that would be of any use for folks who want to put things in there to protect from rain, etc.

Sunny


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Sunny we are looking for tents we can set the food tables and things up under. Like event tents.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

OK people, its getting close now.  We need to know who will be here friday for dinner.  We will be having bear burgers and beef burgers and fries.  Can have other stuff also but we need to know whos coming when.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I will be there Thursday if I can make that last mountain.  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

OK Adam did an inventory and we need some more large foil pans, dinner napkins, paper plates and plastic forks knives and spoons. Anyone want to offer.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

I have foyal pans


----------



## HalfSmoked

OK Peachey Thanks
How many tables can you bring??

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> OK Peachey Thanks
> How many tables can you bring??
> 
> Warren



I have 3 tables I can bring


----------



## pc farmer

I have 3 tables too.  A pop up canopy and 3 laterns


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looks like we will be good on tables just need food to cover them.

I'm picking up a string of lights.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

I have hams we can smoke, beef ribs, top sirloin roast , bacon, ham steaks. I am sure I can come up with more.   I will buy a brisket or Dad has one if I can steal it from him.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I can bring some pork ribs.
Hey I have a box of those riblets

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

I have butts too.    Well whole shouders but they will work


----------



## HalfSmoked

I have 2 butts

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Whoop whoop whoop if all come that has indicated they might we could have 10 SMF members this year. NICE

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

I still have foil pans left over from last year that I can bring. I can bring paper towels, wipes, utensils, etc.........along with a canopy and I think we still have a couple of lanterns......along with the food I mentioned in an earlier post


----------



## GATOR240

pc farmer said:


> OK people, its getting close now.  We need to know who will be here friday for dinner.  We will be having bear burgers and beef burgers and fries.  Can have other stuff also but we need to know whos coming when.


We will probably arrive around mid afternoon on Friday be we can come earlier if you need help getting anything ready as we are both off that day.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sad to say but Joe is not coming this year.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Denny I only seen a flank steak for food from you did you pm Adam?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Hey Hey it's just six weeks away.  How is you plans coming for what you plan to bring?

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

Hey guys,

Looks like my better half was able to take off work on Friday after all, so we plan to show up late Friday afternoon if that's okay.  We'll be bringing the lamb, boudin, and korean bbq mixed grill goodies.

I also have a bunch of catering racks with foil pans and sterno cans -- would those help out?

And I haven't heard much about side dishes or desserts.  Not that **I** mind having an all-meat weekend, but is there anything else like that I could bring?

Won't be long now!  :)

Sunny


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sunny we have never used holding pans and steno don't know why though.

Hoping those coming will soon let us know what they plan as far as the type food they are bringing. My wife usually makes some kind of dessert I've been thinking about Gary's bake beans.

Don't mean to sound like a broken record but remember no peanuts of any type Farmers son has high allergies to them and eggs to but we can eggs he just can't eat anything with them in it.

Looking forward to meeting you guys.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

No peanuts, got it!  I have a DIL with a dangerous coffee allergy, so I know what it's like to have to be careful around those.  :)

Looking forward to meeting all of you, too!

Sunny


----------



## smokin peachey

How about some peach beans?


----------



## GATOR240

....maybe some pie???


----------



## smokin peachey

I just realized the gathering is the same weekend I am supposed to be camping with my wife.


----------



## DanMcG

Camp in PC's back forty.


----------



## GATOR240

smokin peachey said:


> I just realized the gathering is the same weekend I am supposed to be camping with my wife.


Oh no!


----------



## HalfSmoked

I nominate Denny for pit master He can drink more shine then me.  

Maybe we shouldn't have been to hard on last years pit master.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Texted with Adam he has several small smokers we can use plus a Weber. This is the type that most of us have at home so it should be no problem for us. Could be a lot of fun a little contest maybe.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Texted with Adam he has several small smokers we can use plus a Weber. This is the type that most of us have at home so it should be no problem for us. Could be a lot of fun a little contest maybe.
> 
> Warren


I can bring my MES30 and 22" Weber also.


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> I nominate Denny for pit master He can drink more shine then me.
> 
> Maybe we shouldn't have been to hard on last years pit master.
> 
> Warren


Warren - I don't hold a candle to any of you guys when it comes to smoking!  I think Peachey enjoyed every minute of it last year, I know I did!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow we will be at farmers 1 month from today are you ready? I am hope farmer is I know his folks are waiting our return.

We have many many lookers where are you come visit with us for a fun filled weekend.

Warren


----------



## phatbac

Unfortunately, I will not be able to make it after all. my wife needs another surgery so traveling that far is not an option. sorry guys have fun though I love these kinds fo gatherings!

Good Times,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sorry to hear that Aaron hope all goes well.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Come we are looking for some more attendees come for a day or the weekend for a fantastic time. Meet and greet some of those you only know on the forum.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Peachey Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

So as of today we have 11,435 hits where people have looked at this gathering info. Where are you??? We would love to see you attend for a great meet and greet. Come for the day or the weekend it is a great time. I realize that every time we look at or comment on the thread it counts as a hit but we've not been on 11,000 times. Waiting to hear from you.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok its getting very close 3 weeks away.

So I have some great news I say polish up on your recipes cross you T's and dot your I's because you will be critique by none other than the great Chef Jimmy J. 
That's right if all goes well JJ will finally make it to the gathering.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

All right, can't wait! No pressure!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Adam says we can prepare when he's not looking.   

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07

So tonight the wife says...  "LET'S GO HOME" (to PA.)...  I said great..  I'll get us a flight and we'll make in time to go to the gathering ...   She says...  "When's That"...  "The last weekend of Sept." I told her ... "NO NO NOOOOO..  that's to soon" she says...  "I want to go at the end of Oct." she said ... 

SOOOOOOOO..   can y'all change the date and we'll stop by..  LOL ...

 Damn her man...  why didn't she say yes when I asked her a month or more ago if she wanted to go home ...


----------



## GATOR240

Sorry for your luck, Keith. We would have loved to have you and your wife join us! You could always tell her that the leaves are changing now (they are - but very few!)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Maybe next year Keith. Would like to have met you.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

Sounds like we need a second get together in October!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Not sure I could handle 2 would you make the second one or would the one who you must obey have you doing something else.  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Dan.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

WOW 2 weeks today and we will be gathering at Adams. Hope everyone has their plans together. Looking for another great weekend.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Denny whats your plans for the flank steak Saturday?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

I will bring eggs for breakfast Saturday morning and potato salad for Saturday evening.

We need rolls for the burgers Friday night. Potatoes & onions to fry for breakfast Saturday. Adam has ham and bacon.

Adam do you need us to get the FF and oil?

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

I strained and saved the oil from last year.   I can get the fries.


----------



## GATOR240

We will bring the rolls, potatoes and onions.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok so far this how we are going to fly!! subject to change.

Friday night
Bear and regular beef burgers
FF (Laura's specialty)
Anything others may offer as sides.

Saturday
Breakfast
Fried taters, eggs and ham and bacon

Snacks chicken wings, ABT'S and moink balls

Main meal Saturday evening
PP. ribs (I'm thinking riblets), Flank steak
Not sure when Sunny is planning on serving her food or exactly what Adam has in mind. 

Any sides or desserts you may like to make or bring.

Oh forgot the crab soup.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Adams mom will make mac salad.
Adams going to do a brisket not sure what else.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC

So, I have some really bittersweet news.  I just got a call from GW hospital and they have (finally) scheduled my back surgery -- for Thursday, September 26.  It's happy news, since I've been jumping through hoops and waiting for months to get insurance approval... but it's sad news because I will not be cleared for a four hour road trip the day after the procedure, even though if everything goes well, I should go home the same day.

I am SO sad to have to miss our gathering!  And I'm doubly sad that it's such late notice. But I can't afford to put this off -- it's been way too long coming and I am really sick of being ouchie all the time!  I hope we'll do another one of these again real soon!  :(

Sunny


----------



## GATOR240

Sorry that you can't make it and good luck with your surgery.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Was so hoping to meet you. Hope all goes well with the surgery Not sure what your having done I've been there done that 5 times a lot of hardware in my back. Wife also but her last was unreal new Dr. he did her surgery on Thursday before Memorial weekend and she went to work the Tuesday after and has not stopped. Again best of luck with it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok we are on the final count down are you ready farmer here we come ready or not. Anybody else plan on stopping by that has not told us their plans?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

So here it is Tuesday morn and only 3 days till we meet on Friday (for some others Saturday) Hoping to see everyone.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Got the camper loaded whew wish I still had the bigger one need the room.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Yup its very close now.  I am sweating it.  As always


----------



## GATOR240

No sweat Adam, It will all be good!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Guys, Please, if at all possible, save me a BEAR Burger to try on Saturday. I have not had the opportunity to try it. However, if that local SOB, breaks into my Chicken Run again, I'll be trying a bunch of Bear Recipes!...JJ


----------



## GATOR240

We will do our very best JJ!  Sometimes though, MY very best isn't very good at all!!

Edit: They were delicious last year


----------



## pc farmer

chef jimmyj said:


> Guys, Please, if at all possible, save me a BEAR Burger to try on Saturday. I have not had the opportunity to try it. However, if that local SOB, breaks into my Chicken Run again, I'll be trying a bunch of Bear Recipes!...JJ




We had leftover burgers for Saturday last year.  We will save some for sure.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sounds like a most Excellent Gathering...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Easy peasy JJ a bear burger no mustard, ketchup, onion, tomato, lettuce, relish or roll. Would you like salt and pepper?   

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Yes and CHEESE PLEASE! Y'all are cookin', I'll eat what you give me and trust that it will be great!...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

Fresh bacon sliced tonight


----------



## chef jimmyj

So, we having FUN yet? See you soon...JJ


----------



## DanMcG

where's the pic's?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yup..  everybody have fun..  and make sure you eat to much ... 

Can't wait for S Fl. Gathering in Dec.


----------



## chef jimmyj

THE GATHERING WAS AMAZING! It was my first, my Wife, Bev came and Daughter #2, Amanda. The people were among the warmest, friendly and welcoming, I ever had the Privilege to meet!
This was the Third Gathering for most, so everybody knew each other. Being the Newbie, I worried that I would feel like an outsider. The complete opposite is true. ALL the members and their Wives bentover backward to make sure my family and I wanted for nothing. I would not call the PA Group friends...THEY ARE NOW MY FAMILY! Thanks to all for the GREATEST time I havever hand in over a Decade!...JJ


----------



## smokin peachey

chef jimmyj said:


> THE GATHERING WAS AMAZING! It was my first, my Wife, Bev came and Daughter #2, Amanda. The people were among the warmest, friendly and welcoming, I ever had the Privilege to meet!
> This was the Third Gathering for most, so everybody knew each other. Being the Newbie, I worried that I would feel like an outsider. The complete opposite is true. ALL the members and their Wives bentover backward to make sure my family and I wanted for nothing. I would not call the PA Group friends...THEY ARE NOW MY FAMILY! Thanks to all for the GREATEST time I havever hand in over a Decade!...JJ




It was great meeting you JJ I am glad you were able to make the trip. I wish I would have had more time to hang out together.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I too would have enjoyed more time. Your Rub  was great and a frequent topic of conversation. My Wife and Daughter had such  a good time, they were already talking about next year...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

pc farmer
 I wanted to let you know that Bev and Amanda were exceptionally Impressed with your Son! He was a compete Gentleman during conversation with the girls. Polite is a term rarely describing young men his age. He made a tremendous impression on us all. Congratulations to you and Laura for a job well done!...JJ


----------



## IH 1026

Thank you to Farmer and his family for hosting the event, and having us all invade his home for a while. It was a good time with good food, and most importantly good people.  Thank you all the members and their families for making a new guy feel welcomed. I'll be looking forward to next year!


----------



## GATOR240

Once again, a HUGE THANK YOU to Adam & Laura and John & Pam for their hospitality.  My wife and I had a tremendous time at our 2nd gathering.  It was great to meet and chat with Chef JJ and his family and IH 1026.  Also great to see Warren & Sharon again as well as Smokin Peachy and his wife, Katie.  The wife was sorry she missed them.  A special THANK YOU to Adam & Warren for all of your hard work in putting this event together.  Adam's family and friends are a terrific group of people.  AWESOME fireworks by Mark.  *OUTSTANDING !!*


----------



## Hawging It

A huge smoking gathering and zero pics of the fun????


----------



## chopsaw

Hawging It said:


> A huge smoking gathering and zero pics of the fun????


Farmers got them cleaning the barn , and putting up hay


----------



## Hawging It

chopsaw said:


> Farmers got them cleaning the barn , and putting up hay


Gotcha. Bet they are good pics.


----------



## GATOR240

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yup..  everybody have fun..  and make sure you eat to much ...
> 
> Can't wait for S Fl. Gathering in Dec.


Trust Me JD, we did!!!


----------



## GATOR240

chopsaw said:


> Farmers got them cleaning the barn , and putting up hay


Just finished the barn and heading home!!!


----------



## smokin peachey

Warren with his new bbq set is the only pic I got.


----------



## pc farmer

chef jimmyj said:


> THE GATHERING WAS AMAZING! It was my first, my Wife, Bev came and Daughter #2, Amanda. The people were among the warmest, friendly and welcoming, I ever had the Privilege to meet!
> This was the Third Gathering for most, so everybody knew each other. Being the Newbie, I worried that I would feel like an outsider. The complete opposite is true. ALL the members and their Wives bentover backward to make sure my family and I wanted for nothing. I would not call the PA Group friends...THEY ARE NOW MY FAMILY! Thanks to all for the GREATEST time I havever hand in over a Decade!...JJ





chef jimmyj said:


> pc farmer
> I wanted to let you know that Bev and Amanda were exceptionally Impressed with your Son! He was a compete Gentleman during conversation with the girls. Polite is a term rarely describing young men his age. He made a tremendous impression on us all. Congratulations to you and Laura for a job well done!...JJ



It was a pleasure meeting you, wife and daughter.  I am so glad you enjoied your time here.  You gave out some good info to Denny, I know that on the flank steak. 

He is a very nice young boy to others.  You should hear him now on his ps4 after being short on sleep.


----------



## pc farmer

IH 1026 said:


> Thank you to Farmer and his family for hosting the event, and having us all invade his home for a while. It was a good time with good food, and most importantly good people.  Thank you all the members and their families for making a new guy feel welcomed. I'll be looking forward to next year!



Thanks IH.  Glad you had a good time.   I checked the roof BTW.  
Hope you will be back and bring the family. 





GATOR240 said:


> Once again, a HUGE THANK YOU to Adam & Laura and John & Pam for their hospitality.  My wife and I had a tremendous time at our 2nd gathering.  It was great to meet and chat with Chef JJ and his family and IH 1026.  Also great to see Warren & Sharon again as well as Smokin Peachy and his wife, Katie.  The wife was sorry she missed them.  A special THANK YOU to Adam & Warren for all of your hard work in putting this event together.  Adam's family and friends are a terrific group of people.  AWESOME fireworks by Mark.  *OUTSTANDING !!*



We all did it again Gator.  We all work together.  Somehow it all works out.  LOL. 

Mark loves fireworks.  He does a great job with them.  I was helping putting them off so no pics of them.


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> View attachment 407237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren with his new bbq set is the only pic I got.




I need the full pic of this.  It was funny thou.  Somehow you are cropped out


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> View attachment 407237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren with his new bbq set is the only pic I got.




Peach showed up to give Warren his present and drink a beer.  Then left


----------



## smokin peachey

pc farmer said:


> Peach showed up to give Warren his present and drink a beer.  Then left



I had to check up on everything Bear was wondering what was going on. At least I took a picture and shared some rub!


----------



## GATOR240

Was Peachey the guy who was dancing with the dog???


----------



## pc farmer

GATOR240 said:


> Was Peachey the guy who was dancing with the dog???




I have the whole pic.  LOL

I am working on pics


----------



## GATOR240

pc farmer said:


> Thanks IH.  Glad you had a good time.   I checked the roof BTW.
> Hope you will be back and bring the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all did it again Gator.  We all work together.  Somehow it all works out.  LOL.
> 
> Mark loves fireworks.  He does a great job with them.  I was helping putting them off so no pics of them.


 If you keep doing it, we'll keep coming. Glad to have a part in it.  You and Warren did the all of heavy work - nice job!


----------



## GATOR240

pc farmer said:


> I have the whole pic.  LOL
> 
> I am working on pics


Gonna be good!! Or maybe not!


----------



## GATOR240

smokin peachey said:


> I had to check up on everything Bear was wondering what was going on. At least I took a picture and shared some rub!





pc farmer said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you, wife and daughter.  I am so glad you enjoied your time here.  You gave out some good info to Denny, I know that on the flank steak.
> 
> He is a very nice young boy to others.  You should hear him now on his ps4 after being short on sleep.





pc farmer said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you, wife and daughter.  I am so glad you enjoied your time here.  You gave out some good info to Denny, I know that on the flank steak.
> 
> He is a very nice young boy to others.  You should hear him now on his ps4 after being short on sleep.




 chef jimmyj
  -Thanks Adam for reminding me.  My apologies Chef, I told my wife that I would forget to mention something or someone from the weekend, I really appreciate all of the tips  and insight that you provided. I really enjoyed getting to talk shop .


smokin peachey said:


> View attachment 407237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren with his new bbq set is the only pic I got.





smokin peachey said:


> View attachment 407237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren with his new bbq set is the only pic I got.


I think I ate that burger...just a bit rubbery, smoked and seasoned to perfection though!


----------



## pc farmer

Gator smoked flank steak and seared over lump on the kettle.







I did brisket and a butt.



















After they were done We put wings on the my modded smoker.







Chicken done.







It dont look it but the skin was very good in my mind.  LOL.

Halfsmoked did ABT's with sweet peppers.  They are very good.  Everyone needs to try these.  I need to start growing them..







3 racks of very meaty ribs and Garys baked beans and moink balls that I dont have a pic of.






The moink balls under the ribs and beans over the ribs.







Gator smoked some great spam too. He also brought smoked cheese to serve with it.












What did I miss?
Halfsmoked getting ribs ready.






Thats all I got.  Thanks for the members that came.  We are all wore out but had a great time.  We had maybe 30 people Saturday  and still had food leftover.  I couldnt do this without Halfsmoked doing the planning, bring his smoker and Gator coming again and his smoker.  I need to get better at that and taking pics.  Another PA gathering in the books.  Hope to see you all and more next year.


----------



## pc farmer

Everyone that came brought some kind of sides.  We had sides out our a**.  

 chef jimmyj
   That tuna mac salad was great and the cupcakes were awesome.  Didnt have a chance to try the dip.  Thanks again for coming.  Hope to see you again next year.


----------



## chef jimmyj

pc farmer said:


> Everyone that came brought some kind of sides.  We had sides out our a**.
> 
> chef jimmyj
> That tuna mac salad was great and the cupcakes were awesome.  Didnt have a chance to try the dip.  Thanks again for coming.  Hope to see you again next year.



Thanks Adam. The Chicken wings had a great flavor with Bite-Through Skin.
I can't thank you enough for that Special Treat!!! The BEAR BURGERS were amazing!  I am not a fan  of Well Done but, OMG were these good. Great flavor and very juicy. One of the best burgers, of any animal, I have eaten. I'd come next year just for Bear Burgers...
There was one thing missing...One of 

 GATOR240
's Sam Adams Oktoberfest Beers. Thank you my Brother for sharing the bounty. They were great.
Everything was Great...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks Adam. The Chicken wings had a great flavor with Bite-Through Skin.
> I can't thank you enough for that Special Treat!!! The BEAR BURGER were amazing!  I am not a fan  of Well Done but, OMG were these good. Great flavor and very juicy. One of the best burgers, of any animal, I have eaten. I'd come next year just for Bear Burgers...
> There was one thing missing...One of
> 
> GATOR240
> Sam Adams Oktoberfest Beers. Thank you my Brother for sharing the bounty. They were great.
> Everything was Great...JJ




That bear is great that Warren brings.  We have had burgers and a bear roast last year.  



 GATOR240
  was handing them Oktoberfest beers out like candy.  LOL


----------



## smokin peachey

Good food and good company always make for good times.


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks like everyone ate really well Adam. 



 HalfSmoked
  will be able to cook up a storm now. LOL


----------



## HalfSmoked

So I haven't made any replies my internet has been down. Plus I was on the road driving Amish. I have some pics to post.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

I've eaten Bear Burgers two nights in a row! They are way better than any Beef Burgers I've eaten. Shame they can't be cooked Med/Rare! Thank you for providing the meat...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

I will have to say Adam's family is one of the nicest group of people you will ever meet. Including Adam  . Was nice seeing the former Pa attendees as well as 2 new attendees this year.

Meet the 2 new attendees

Meet Chef Jimmy J.








Meet IH (Dillion)







Both had a great time and looking forward to coming back next year.

Things always go better with a good breakfast.

Denny trying his hand at some fried taters.







Not bad job Denny.







So have to have some fried eggs.






Didn't get a picture of Adams home cured bacon or the biscuits to round out the meal.

Stick around more to come

Warren


----------



## gmc2003

JJ has that look in his eyes that my dog has when he sees the smoker come out. Attack Attack Attack....

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj

gmc2003 said:


> JJ has that look in his eyes that my dog has when he sees the smoker come out. Attack Attack Attack....
> 
> Chris



LOL. True be told, you are Exactly Right! That pic was taken about 1pm. I had not eaten Breakfast in anticipation of the feasting. Warren was putting on the ABTs and Moinks when we got there, so I'm Smelling the goodies but had to wait for them to get Done. It's was well worth the wait...All the food was great!...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

What a fun day no large smokers there was 3 small smokers mine Adam's and Denny's keep us busy all day. So what did we cook?

Adam's with a brisket and a pork butt.







Warren's with ribs and meatballs and Gary's bake beans inside.
We were already eating some ABT'S







The making of the ABT'S







 Adam playing with fire.







The mixed burger for the meatballs.







Ribs out of the smoker.










The ABT'S (what's left!!!)






Pineapple bake







Some of the meatballs.







Chicken wings







Tomato pie.







Brisket and pulled pork







Gary's bake beans







A couple shots of the lay out.  













There was no picture of the crab soup but all thought it was delicious. Sorry no photo of the Friday night dinner of French fries and bear burgers.

Hope you enjoy these pictures as much as we did eating this fine lay out of some great food.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

I was awarded a gift to practice on (I guess what I fixed didn't meet everyone's standards) by Smokin Peachey. I later found out Denny had a hand in this as well.






He also gave us all a bag of his rub mix but how in the hell do I get it to stick???

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

JJ and Dan Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Guys Thanks for all the likes they are appreciated,

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like FB

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

Awesome!!
Thanks Adam & Warren for posting all the Pics!!
Looks like Lots of Outstanding Vittles were deleted by all.
Anybody else got any Pics---Please put them up for those of us who couldn't make it.
Nice Job Guys!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bear Thanks for the kind words and the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH Thanks for the likes on the Pa post they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim

looks like some great food, sounds like a good time, maybe one of these years i'll actually make it. nice pics


----------



## HalfSmoked

smokerjim Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well Adam says I'm going to get a raise for keeping up with the posting on the Pa gatherings so I guess I better do my job.
Will start a post on the 2020 gathering in January 

Here is the dates October 2 - 3, 2020

Mark the 2020 calendars when you get them.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

By the way my raise consist of 5 pieces of bacon 2 eggs and jelly for the biscuit. Up from 3 pieces of bacon and 1 egg and no jelly for the biscuit. Not bad for an old man.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Farmer Thanks for the like and the raise.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> By the way my raise consist of 5 pieces of bacon 2 eggs and jelly for the biscuit. Up from 3 pieces of bacon and 1 egg and no jelly for the biscuit. Not bad for an old man.
> 
> Warren



Wow 5 pieces of bacon. That is almost enough to share a piece.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Gator and Peachey Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

smokin peachey said:


> Wow 5 pieces of bacon. That is almost enough to share a piece.



 Not even on your life. HAHAHA

Warren


----------

